# neues Spiel in Comic Grafik mit Humor



## Denis10 (8. März 2015)

Ich meine jetzt Spiele mit einer Comicgrafik, Genre sollte bevorzugt Action Adventure sein, darf aber auch ein Rollenspiel oder Jump and Run sein (kein Adventure). Und Humor sollte eine wichtige Rolle spielen, das Spiel sollte sich also nicht zu Ernst nehmen. Solche Spiele haben mir immer Spaß gemacht, leider fallen mir nicht viele ein, die in dieses Genre passen. Deshalb frage ich euch mal, was ich da noch ausprobieren könnte.

Gespielt habe ich in dieser Richtung schon: Psychonauts, Rayman, Beyond Good and Evil, MDK 2.

Was könnte da noch in Frage kommen?
_
Edit: das neu in der Überschrift nicht wörtlich nehmen, das Alter ist mir egal, so lange man es auf Windows 8 irgend wie zum laufen bringen kann._


----------



## svd (8. März 2015)

Vielleicht eines der zahlreichen LEGO Spiele?

Zählen, vom Grafikstil her, auch "Saints Row 3 und 4"?

"Armed and Dangereous" und "Giants: Citizen Kabuto" würd ich noch spielen.

"Rabbids go home" war irgendwie witzig, "Prince of Persia" (200 fand ich auch großartig (auch wenn der "In Yo Face Humor" fehlt).

"Total Overdose" war auch ein witzig/bescheuertes Spiel.

"Bully".


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2015)

Vielleicht *Hell Yeah!* oder *Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers*


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. März 2015)

Meine persönliche Empfehlung wäre *Guacamelee!* Ein hervorragendes Spiel mit bunter Comicgrafik und herrlich absurdem Humor.

Von Double Fine Productions, den Entwicklern von Psychonauts, gibt es noch unter anderen *Brütal Legend* und *The Cave*. Beide sind auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, wenn auch letzteres schon stark in Richtung Adventure geht.


----------

